# Moorside House, Shardlow



## ashless (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's an almost abandoned house....strange that the grass was relatively short, maybe it's not been boarded up for very long! Persons unknown have had a go at the doors but it seems relatively secure and un-chavved due to it's remote-ish location.

The front from the road






Looking through the windows









Round the back





Outbuilding





Fridge full of dog food





Junked lawnmower





Post elastic banded to the gatepost, it wasn't wet or damaged so it's a recent letter





It'd be a nice place with a little work, it seems they just grabbed their stuff and departed almost overnight.....just another UE mystery


----------



## johno23 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good one,is that the place we passed on the way back on Sunday which is right next to someones house??.

looks interesting and as you say a complete mystery.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great house! Ooh, I could just imagine living somewhere like that!
Nice find, ashless. Good that it's been left unspoilt too.


----------



## no1rich (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats a nice house... Wonder why they upped sticks. Not a repo is it


----------



## mat_100 (Mar 31, 2008)

the house was apparently used by drug dealers or some other type of illegal activity, 
the place got raided by the police a few months ago. i guess the house is going through the court system. 
great pics though.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

What a lovely little house, i like this. Love the upstairs middle window, thats unusual. 

Cheers for finding it.

 Sal


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Apr 1, 2008)

That has got to be the most useless attempt at boarding up that iv'e seen. One to keep an eye on i'm sure.


----------



## ashless (Apr 1, 2008)

Chocolate-Poop said:


> That has got to be the most useless attempt at boarding up that iv'e seen.



You're not kidding mate, it was a bit wobbly...........but not "loose" enough for the "it was on the floor when i got here officer!" excuse! I'll keep an eye on it!

Thanks for the comments guys and girls


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 11, 2009)

I went here a week or so ago!

There is a new roof on but the inside is devastated!!!!!!!!!!!! And I mean DEVASTATED!!!!!

Missing upper floors, all windows smashed, bacteria from someone dirty protest on the walls.

The place is currently being done up hence the new roof.

I went back yesterday and filmed the inside. What a mess. Check out the dirty protest on the walls.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMNfPtmkzNY[/ame]


----------

